# meldahl 12-21



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

took boat down, havnet been back since the crap hit the fan down there and prolly wont be back for a good while...... h20 temp 37.8-38........ Fished my arse off, snagged one little sauger. I was the only boat. few guys on the bank werent doing well either. gates were all open, big swells sweeping around the wall and nose of boat going rampid. Couldnt keep trolling motor in water hardly. in the lock looked great to tuck out of but you know............................... Anyways, fished from 7:45-10:45...... tried all different jigs that were bringing them in like crazy 2 months ago....


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe we should find out what kind of beer Hanna drinks, that might let us back in there, sometimes a case of beer can go a long way. Thanks for the report CC.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Mr. Meldahl Lockmaster, if you are monitoring this post, what's your poison? Beer or a bottle, makes no diffrence to me..... Whatever it takes to buy your love back!

Thanks for the report CC. I plan on heading down Sunday. If the current is rippin, might have to pull wire instead of jigging? We'll just have to see....


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey catcrazed, were you towards the KY side or Ohio side? Me and some buddies got to the Ohio side by the lock and did no good until right at dark. My buddy hit these back to back on minnow on bottom with floating jig. Caught the first one and didn't even get the hook out and other rod doubled over. 

This is my buddy with his two nice ones:


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard a word back from State Rep John Becker. However, here is an article that was on crappieusa. Glad to hear that the people in KY voices are being heard....


"FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 

Tuesday, February 26, 2013 

WHITFIELD INTRODUCES &#8216;FREEDOM TO FISH ACT&#8217; 

WASHINGTON, D.C. &#8211; U.S. Rep. Ed Whitfield, (KY-01), Chairman of the House Subcommittee on Energy and Power, today announced that he has formally introduced legislation to prevent the United States Army Corps of Engineers (USACE) from installing permanent blockades along the Cumberland River. This measure, known as the Freedom to Fish Act, enables boating access to river tailwaters to continue for sportsmen and recreational fishermen. 

&#8220;I am fed up with the Corps&#8217; lack of public consideration in their process to prohibit access to tailwaters near dams on the Cumberland River,&#8221; stated Whitfield. &#8220;I&#8217;m also frustrated that the Corps in numerous meetings at all levels has placated the public rather than attempting to work with us to reach a compromise. This has left me with no other choice than to seek a legislative solution to the Corps&#8217; overreach.&#8221; 

On December 5, 2012, the USACE, Nashville District re-evaluated its operations for Restricted Areas for Hazardous Waters at dams, which were originally implemented on November 29, 1996. Despite the current practice to allow fishing in the tailwaters since 1996, the Corps recently came up with a new interpretation of their regulations and determined that they needed to permanently restrict access to the tailwaters. Therefore, the Nashville District changed its Operational Management Plans at the following locations: Barkley, Wolf Creek, Laurel and Martins Fork dams in Kentucky, and Cheatham, K. Percry Priest, Old Hickory, Cordell Hull, Center Hill and Dale Hollow in Tennessee, to come in compliance with their new interpretation. 

As a result of the new interpretation, the USACE, Nashville District announced they plan to establish a 24-hour permanent restriction prohibiting all waterborne access to waters immediately upstream and downstream of all dams. Installation of signs, buoys and physical barriers at projects will occur by April 2013. Once these control measures are in place, the Corps will maintain a presence that will prohibit waterborne entry and activities within the restricted area boundaries. 

The above was sent by Congressman Whitfield's office today."


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Larry, that's great but really seems focused on the Cumberland River. Not sure if that's going to help us on the Ohio.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree. It does not benefit us here in OH. However, I found the press release to be positive and is a move in the right direction. We can only hope that Ohio follows suit....


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Catfishbrad...... good job to you guys!!!!!!! Thats a couple nice ones!!!! Nope i was just out from where your sitting.... i worked the whole ohio side from where your at and on down the rock bank all the way down to bear creek...... tell ya what though, i was only jiging with no minnows which is what i was doing early in the year and it was working well!! When h20 temps get this cold do most of u use minnows in combo with jigs.... ???
I mean, for all upros does it help??


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

There is no need for live bait, IMHO. Especially from a boat. When you are slipping down stream and the fish are facing up stream. The bait goes past the fish very quickly and they have a split second to decide whether to bite or not. I believe it is more of a reaction strike. I also believe color and jig size to be more important than tipping with live bait. 

On the otherhand, if I were tightlining from shore. I would have one rod with a minnow on the bottom or floating jig head like catfisherbrad and cast my other rod with a jig/plastic combo.

The water temp on Sunday was 39 and we had no problems catching with jigs and soft plastics. 

just my $.02


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> When h20 temps get this cold do most of u use minnows in combo with jigs.... ???
> I mean, for all upros does it help??


pro's,,, lol Rivarat should answer this one!!!
Nate sent me and Rivarat to the back of the class today! I think Jeff (Rivarat) caught one nice sauger on rubber, while Nate caught what 12, maybe 15 fish, less than 30yds away using only live bait?
Up here,,,, right now with this COLD water,,, more than 90% of the fish are caught using live bait. Those sauger are so lazy that they wouldn't hit 2"+ fatheads,,, they only wanted 3"+ shinners!
Another thing,,,, almost all of the time, they were hitting the top hook on a double stacker,,, sucking in the bait and just laying there,,,go figure.


----------

